# Deteriorated Stone Sill on Exterior Door



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd be looking under the house in that area for wood damage.
The whole threshold area was done wrong and the water has to have been leaking behind those bricks for years.
The stone should have been wide enough to have had an overhang over the up right bricks not just butt up to them like it is now.
There really is no way to "fix" stone, for it to look right it's going to have to be replaced.


----------



## designSTL (Apr 14, 2012)

No wood to rot, the house is solid masonry. I should also add that the porch/stoop was not part of the original structure but added at some later point. The part thats broken in the picture was sort of a sill extender to allow a nice transition from the brick porch to the house. The original cement "footer" bottom part of door frame is not broken it just sits further in towards the interior underneath the broken stone "cap". The porch appears to be poured concrete with real brick veneer.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... So dig out the chunks, 'n repour concrete in there,...


----------

